# *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread.



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I thought i might start a thread to see wut *Wheel*HP everyone has. Give the people that are thinking about going FI some goals( like myself). I will divide it into 4 list, * 8v, 12v, 16v, and 20v *.
Please let's make this a _Flame Free Zone_ . Im starting this in hope of helping others by comparing numbers.Im happy to see some of the numbers you guys are running and i myself would like to compare as im building 2 turbo projects. Can you post your spec's like turbo specs, fueling, engine specs, etc

*Dyno charts would help*
Thank you,
-Dreadz
MKTwo.com
Watertuners.com 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*EIPrich* 
_688.1whp/578.3ft.lbs._ 
_ EIP Stage 6 Turbo kit ......_ 
*50CENT*97 Vw Jetta VR6T 
_640whp/???ft.lbs._ 
_ATP/Garrett GT40 Turbo, ATP exhaust manifold SP Piping, SP 3" down pipe, Air to water intercooler_ 
*vrturbo* 95VR6T GTI
_579whp/??? ft lbs @27psi_ 
_Both have built motors & running tech 3..._ 
*nycvr6* 
_577whp/511 ft lbs_ 
_DTA P8Pro, ATP manifold, custom intake manifold, T72, 8.6:1 Je Pistons,..._ 
*(MomentumMotorParts)Goldmember(nosgolf)* 
_556whpwhp/507ft.lbs._ 
_t67 ball bearing a/r69,built 3.0l(pauter rods, je pistons),dta p8pro ,nx intercooler sprayer ,direct port nitrous ..._
*vrturbo* 98 VR6T Jetta
_541whp/??? ft lbs @28psi_ 
_Both have built motors & running tech 3..._ 

*ForcefedVR6* 
_469whpwhp/475ft.lbs. @22psi_ 
_TO4 60-1 Hi-Fi with TEC III..._
*purple-pill* 
_466whpwhp/???ft.lbs._ 
_T3 STG3-.063/TO4e 57trim ..._
*BillyT.* 
_461whpwhp/???ft.lbs._ 
_T3/T04E 50 trim @ 26psi, 60 shot of N20..._ 
*vwchef* 
_446whp/477ft lbs @ 21psi_ 
_91 gli with 98 vr6 turbo. Stock block, OBD2, t4, and finely tuned by C&M PERFORMANCE in LIC NYC. 
..._ 

*QuickBlackGTi* 
_427whp/376ft.lbs_
_2.9 83mm JE Pistons with Total Seal rings,Pauter,Rods,Turbinectics T66 BB_ 
*1.8T3t04e* 
_419whp/388ft.lbs._ 
_T3/T4E 57 trim .60A/R cold side with a .48A/R stage III turbine_ 
*nerdhotrod* 
_374whps/320ft.lbs_ 
_atp manifold, gt30r turbo_ 
*2008cc* 
_348whp/299ft.lbs._ 
_T3/T4 @ 18psi_
*Vdubin474* 2.0L 8v mk3
_321whp/ ???ft..lbs_ 
_RC engineering 440 injectors,SDS, Ross pistons, Pauter rods, EIP Big valve head._ 
*asylum* 3.0L mk3 GTI
_311whp/ 316ft.lbs @ 9psi_ 
_T04B, SDS,custom intake manifold, 550cc injectors, 2.9l 8.0:1 compression_ 
*1QUIKVR* VR6T
_291whp/ 317ft.lbs_ 
_ATP stage II T4 60-1 hi-ft._ 
*leebro61* VR6T
_284whp/ 247ft.lbs_ 
_Vortech V2 sq- eurotech kit ~11psi,ATP chip,#30 injector_ 

*collier* 
_270whp/???ft.lbs @9psi_
_EIP Stage I Turbo-system 
EIP Stage IV IC
C2Motorsports Stage I fuel w/ custom EPROM,C2Motorsports billet MAF,Accel 30# injectors ,Stock fuel pump,Stock FPR,Stock Bottom-end,Stock Compression_ 
*twodubs* 
_269whp/225ft.lbs._ 
_V2SQ, ATP stgII chip, 310cc injectors_ 
*radoboy* 
_267.9whp/230.8ft.lbs._ 
_2008cc, 9:1 compression 9A 16v with PL 16v head
t3/t4e, .48ar turbo_ 
*WickedGTi* 
_ 260.7whp/253.7ft.lbs_ 
_T04 60-1,38mm Tail wastegate .6 bar spring.Custom IC pipes.ATP standard core._ 
*JETTSET*2000 Jetta GLX VR6 
_ 255.9whp/227.2ft.lbs_ 
_VF Engineering Stage II..._ 
*garyw* 01' GTI VR6
_250whp/280.3ft.lbs @8.8psi_ 
_Turbonetics T3/T4B 60-1, .63 a/r stage 3,Tial 38mm @ 0.6bar spring,ATP manifold,Custom 2.5" turboback,Custom 2.5" intercooler piping + 3" intake pipe,355cc injectors,Custom mapped chip_ 
*yokomomma*98' Jetta GLX VR6 
_ 245.9whp/256.3ft.lbs @8-9psi_ 
_ATP Ex. Manifold,ATP IC and piping,T04 60-1 hifi,C2 motorsports MAF housing/chip,Brospeed exhaust, no cat,Stock block..._ 
*vdubturbo* 
_240.9whp/225ft.lbs._ 
_550cc Injectors @ 45psi compensating,TECII Engine Management,T3/T4 S-trim, .63 Stage II hot side_
*Anand20v* 12v VR6 Turbo
_232.9whp/250.1ft.lbs._ 
_Garrett T3/T04E 57 trim .50 cold side, .63 stg3 hotside
_ 
*KrautFed* 2002 GTI 1.8T
_222whp/263ft lbs_
_100 octane, and no nitrous_ 
*Angular* 
_218.8whp/210.9ft.lbs_
_T3 Super60 .48 AR, PerfectPower MIC3 EMS, 40lb/hr injectors_ 
*KOOTER* 
_214whp/224ft.lbs. @ 15psi_ 
_268deg TT cam t3/t4 .63/50 with 42# injectors..._
*2kjettaguy* 
_205whp/246ft.lbs @ 14psi_ 
_256 cam, .48/.60 T3, air-water intercooler,30# injectors..._
*spoolin turbo s*2k2 Beetle
_199.2whp/259ft.lbs._ 
_mods are UP chip , red mm inserts,chris green 3'dp w/dump , 2.5 custom cb, viper panel drop in filter w/airbox mod, turbo xs mbc, SPEC stage 3 clutch,_
*Ronan* 
_176.5whp/213.1ft.lbs._ 
_30lb injectors,3.5bar fpr,260 camT3 60 /.48_

_Modified by I Wuz BottlFedG60 at 11:28 AM 12-23-2003_


_Modified by I Wuz BottlFedG60 at 9:00 PM 12-23-2003_


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

'02 GTi 1.8T
- APR 93 & 100 octane specific programming
- 3" ATP SS down-pipe with race section
- 2.5" Techtonics SS cat-back exhaust (Borla Muffler)
- Evolution Motorsports CAI
- Forge 007P Diverter Valve
- Boostvalve.com MBC
- Nitrous Express Single Fogger Wet Kit #20923
*93 Octane:* 210.60
*100 Octane:* 222.11
*50 Shot:* ~ 300whp (no dyno, based on weight/trap)








93 Octane:








100 Octane:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

*12v VR6 Turbo*
ATP Manifold (2.5" DP, 3" DP back, no cat)
Tial 38mm WG
Garrett T3/T04E 57 trim .50 cold side, .63 stg3 hotside
8.5:1 compression (Eurospec Sport Headgasket)
8.3 peak psi via MAP sensor (dropping to ~6psi over 5800rpm for some reason) - Boostvalve.com MBC
30# injectors, stock chip, Split second PSC1-001 Piggy back


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Anand20v)*

atp manifold
gt30r turbo
and all the stuff to make it work
374 hps
320 ftlbs
edit "dyno plot not working"
search my screenname for a 340whp dyno plot

_Modified by nerdhotrod at 3:16 PM 12-9-2003_


_Modified by nerdhotrod at 3:17 PM 12-9-2003_


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (nerdhotrod)*

291whp and 317wtq. @ 10psi i don't have a dyno sheet on the net. VR6T
ATP stage II
T4 60-1 hi-fi


_Modified by 1QUIKVR at 5:13 PM 12-10-2003_


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Anand20v)*

bumpedy


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

269hp 225wtq at 10psi















eurotech racing kit with V2SQ, ATP stgII chip for 310cc injectors.
will post dyno tomorrow. gotta find that isht.












_Modified by twodubs at 9:24 AM 12-10-2003_


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (twodubs)*

The people posting up their numbers should also list the boost pressure they achieved their numbers at....also this thread should be a sticky


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Gavster)*

I think you guys know my setup
last time at the dyno: [email protected]
Brian


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

267.9whp and 230.8 wtq at 17psi
252.4whp and 229.4 wtq at 15psi
222.4whp and 211.8 wtq at 10psi
2008cc, 9:1 compression 9A 16v with PL 16v head
t3/t4e, .48ar turbo (the rest is unknown as it was a used tbo)
42# injectors, SX FPR with base pressure of 3.5bar, SnS chip


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (radoboy)*

FiddyCent- Can you give a bit more detail so i can ad you to the list.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

i think you should add at what PSI the HP was made at too


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (schrickedVR6)*

Vortech V2 sq- eurotech kit ~11psi
ATP chip
#30 injectors
NO OTHER ENGINE MODS AT ALL, stock exhaust







...
284whp...247wtq
Ill post the dyno in a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

97 Vw Jetta VR6T 
Schimmel Performance Turbo System consisting of :
SP Turbo Intake and Fuel Rail 
Schimmel Performance Tuned DTA engine management
ATP/Garrett GT40 Turbo, ATP exhaust manifold 
SP Piping, SP 3" down pipe, Air to water intercooler
Schimmel Performance Built Motor:
JE Pistons, Manley 4130 connecting rods
Schimmel Performance Turbo VR6 head
ARP head studs, main studs and rod bolts
Drivetrain:
Schimmel Performance Built Transmission
Quaife 6 speed gear kit
Quaife diff and ARP bolt kit
Drive shaft Shop Stage 5 axels
Skilled Driver


Owner and Driver--Brian Kirchberger -GTR Motorsport


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (50CENT)*

2.0 aba 16v
348 whp 299 tq
T3/T4 @ 18psi


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (2008cc)*

214hp 224tq @ 15psi
OBD1 2l 8v with pump gas and stock compression
268deg TT cam t3/t4 .63/50 with 42# injectors and custom chip with piggyback fuel controller.Sidemount TDI intercooler with a hacked up stock VR6 exhaust.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (KOOTER)*

205whp/246wtq 
AEG 2.0
stock compression, 14psi pump gas
256 cam, .48/.60 T3, air-water intercooler
30# injectors tuned with Split Second PSC1


----------



## 1.8T3t04e (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (2kjettaguy)*

ummm ok... dyno sheets in sig... under pics... 391wheel


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (1.8T3t04e)*

updated::::::


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

ATP stage 2, 329whp, 340 tq @ 13psi


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (cabzilla)*

461 wheel...








bone stock 20V long block, T3/T04E 50 trim @ 26psi, 60 shot of N20...
404 pass was the same setup, no N20.
Also, this was my previous setup. Current setup probably won't make much more than 400 wheel. As soon as I make the number, I'll post up the specs.


_Modified by BillyT. at 2:54 PM 12-11-2003_


----------



## A1WolfsburgGLI (Jul 26, 2000)

Jesus Billy, that's crazy!


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (EurospecA2)*

Correct me if I am wrong, but I think it was the most powerful, *stock* 4 cylinder VW motor ever... anywhere...
Which may not mean a lot, but it is all I have left to hang onto these days... for a little while longer anyway


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (BillyT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillyT.* »_Correct me if I am wrong, but I think it was the most powerful, *stock* 4 cylinder VW motor ever... anywhere...
Which may not mean a lot, but it is all I have left to hang onto these days... for a little while longer anyway









Means a whole to me. giving us 4 cyl. alot of hope







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

wow thats pretty impressive. i can't wait to get my car together to see what a built 16v will do.















nice #'s BillyT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

577whp 511 ft lbs (Injectors were maxed at this power) That was my best pull, ive made multiple 515whp pulls. As for mods, there's too many to list, important ones are big turbo, DTA, custom built intake manifold, built block, etc....


----------



## Migvr6NYC (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (nycvr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ronan (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

G60T:
30lb injectors
3.5bar fpr
260 cam
T3 60 / .48
Stock IC
Port n' polished head
2.25" TT exhaust with CAT.
Running 14PSI
Dyno Results:
176.5WHO
213.1WTQ


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Ronan)*

275 whp @ 19psi
Stock ABA motor, short runner intake, tec2, atp manifold, 2.5 in exhaust, t3/4 turbo, air/air intercooler
Dyno sheet is at atp and i cant get them since im across the country now, but im gonna make a call.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Ronan)*

Ronan, you need to upgrade that IC and switch to External WG, that thing should be in the 200+ range http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ronan (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

I Wuz BottlFedG60, you are right. I have my eye on a FMIC at the moment...hopefully after Christmas. I need to investigate an ext. wastegate though. With those two mods and 17/18 psi I should get more consistent and higher numbers.
At the moment she will run all day long at 15psi and considering the motor has been rebuilt three times I am not looking to blow it a third time...lol







.


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Ronan)*

Cool Post.
*1987 1.8l 16vT ---------->241whp & 225ft-lbs @ 0.9 BAR on 91 octane. * 
-Stock Block
-Stock Pistons
-Double G60 head gaskets
-ARP Head Studs
-550cc Injectors @ 45psi compensating
-TECII Engine Management
-T3/T4 S-trim, .63 Stage II hot side
Ummm, That's it. That's all the fun!


















_Modified by vdubturbo at 3:46 PM 12-11-2003_


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (vdubturbo)*

1998 12v VR6 Turbo.
T04 60-1.
38mm TAil wastegate .6 bar spring.
Custom IC pipes.
ATP standard core.
ATP Mani.
Custom Down pipe 3".
Custom exhuast with 3" cut out.
HKS SSQ BOV.
310 injectors run with C2motorsports and Jeff Atwoods Chip and MAF.
Cut out open 260.7 HP to wheels 253.7 TQ
Cut out closed 242.2 HP to the wheels 247.1 TQ










_Modified by WickedGTi at 3:02 PM 12-11-2003_


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (vdubturbo)*

Well, I've posted this before in the now infamous "1.8Ts suck..."







thread, but what the heck!








This is my personal "Stage I" dyno run. Many more to come in the future of course.








2 liter 16V, stock pistons dished to 9.3:1 CR, TT 16V cams, P&P head, AMS cast iron exhaust manifold, 2.5" DP & cat & catback, Bell intercooler, T3 Super60 .48 AR, PerfectPower MIC3 EMS, 40lb/hr injectors, 28 deg total advance, around 8 or 9 PSI.



_Modified by Angular at 11:02 PM 12-11-2003_


----------



## QuickBlackGTi (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Angular)*

427 HP and 376 TQ at 17 PSI
Fuel system is maxed at this point. 
2.9 83mm JE Pistons with Total Seal rings
Pauter Rods
Stock cams with Crane Springs and Titanium Retainers
P&P head
Turbinectics T66 BB
ATP Exhaust Mani 
ATP 3'' DP
SP Intake Mani
SP custom Air/water intercooler
50lbs injectors
Tial 40mm wastegate
Tial Blow off valve
DTA
Pelquin LSD
3.68 R&P
Borla XR-1 muffler with side exit
Autometer gauges
B&M short shifter
Magnecore wires
I'm sure there are things I'm forgetting but thats the basics.


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (QuickBlackGTi)*

Let's break this down by HP/Liter while we're at it.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Wuz BottlFedG60* »_Ronan, you need to upgrade that IC and switch to External WG, that thing should be in the 200+ range http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

All he needs to do is turn the boost to 20-22lbs.That should get him just over 200whp.Do watch your a/f and if it leans out give your air temp sensor thinggy a twist.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (KOOTER)*

I am guesstimating 280-300hp,for my car weight and trap........














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwchef (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (vdubturbo)*

446 whp @ 477 ft torque @ 21psi. 91 gli with 98 vr6 turbo. Stock block, OBD2, t4, and finely tuned by C&M PERFORMANCE in LIC NYC.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_I am guesstimating 280-300hp,for my car weight and trap........














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

HP, you need to get that purdy Rado to a dyno ASAP. You pay for my plane ticket, ill take it for you


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

1997 Jetta VR6 w/63K miles
EIP Stage I Turbo-system 
EIP Stage IV IC
C2Motorsports Stage I fuel w/ custom EPROM
C2Motorsports billet MAF
Accel 30# injectors 
Stock fuel pump
Stock FPR
Stock Bottom-end
Stock Compression
270 [email protected]


----------



## vrturbo (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (collier)*

95VR6 T GTI made 579hp @27psi.
98 JETTA VR6 T made 541 Hp @28 psi. with a big intake leak.
Both have built motors & running tech 3.


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (vrturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrturbo* »_95VR6 T GTI made 579hp @27psi.
98 JETTA VR6 T made 541 Hp @28 psi. with a big intake leak.
Both have built motors & running tech 3.

good god!!


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (1QUIKVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QUIKVR* »_
good god!!









right!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (twodubs)*

turning out to be a cool thread! I agree that the "index list" in the first post should be arrange by hp/liter(motor type) that would make that list a lot clearer!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Gavster)*

Guys, can we get a bit more detailed as far as dyno numbers and setup. All i need is the important things like psi, turbo, etc. Also some of yo didnt mention your tq. numbers(???). If theirs any mistakes, let me know
Dreadz


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

DTA P8Pro, ATP manifold, custom intake manifold, T72, 8.6:1 Je Pistons, etc.... I cant list everything on the car id be here all day.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Vortech V2 sq- eurotech kit ~11psi
ATP chip
#30 injectors
NO OTHER ENGINE MODS AT ALL, stock exhaust







...
284whp...247wtq
Ill post the dyno in a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Can I be on the list now


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Wuz BottlFedG60* »_ Also some of yo didnt mention your tq. numbers(???)Dreadz

The tach pickup was messed up on the dyno, but I think I figured it to be about 425 lb/ft on that 461 dyno pass


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (BillyT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillyT.* »_The tach pickup was messed up on the dyno,

Same crap happened to me.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_DTA P8Pro, ATP manifold, custom intake manifold, T72, 8.6:1 Je Pistons, etc.... I cant list everything on the car id be here all day. 

Lol, i dont need everything. Wut you have is perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

One of my new years resolutions is too get it dynoed!!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_One of my new years resolutions is too get it dynoed!!









One of my new years resolution is to take a trip to Hawaii... serious. Me and my wife decided to go to either Hawaii or Europe again.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Holla if you come to da'islands...............


----------



## Vdubin474 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Holy Piston)*

2.0l 8v GolfIII
We did 275WHP on the dyno Dynamics 4 wheel dyno and u multiply that by 1.17 to get 321WHP for a Dyno Jet Read out. This was at 17-18psi
Setup consists of
SDS
Ross pistons
Pauter rods
EIP Big valve head
Some crazy cam and pully from Bahn Brenner
Balanced crack and machined block and bored
Tial 30mm wastegate Custom 3" downpipe and exhaust all the way back to axel then goes to 2.5
Apexi Avcr boost controller
RC engineering 440 injectors
ATP FPR that replaces the stock one
T3 turbo off a lotus don't know what trim it is and custom top mount intercooler setup
ATP manifold
T3-T04E super 60 stage 3 turbo is going on in a week or so then we be talking some big #'s i'll post again later. Hope it's as fun as this little t3.



_Modified by Vdubin474 at 10:38 PM 12-12-2003_


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Vdubin474)*

i wanna see the chart of that







!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (vrturbo)*

95VR6 T GTI made 579hp @27psi.
98 JETTA VR6 T made 541 Hp @28 psi. with a big intake leak.
Both have built motors & running tech 3.>>>
my babies








too bad those second gears were so weak!

more:
Joel Brown: 2.0 ABA 8V, T58/O/.58 34 psi, Autronic SM2/CDI - 441 whp
Matt Kappan: 2.0 16v stock bottom end,gasket stack,schrick cams, T3/4B/.63/stage 3, 18 psi, 93 pump fuel,TEC-II - 341 whp/318 wtq.
Lugnuts Calhoun: 2.0 ABA/16v,T61/O/.70 33-38 psi Autronic SM2/CDI - 530+ whp 375 wtq. 



_Modified by lugnuts at 3:19 PM 12-12-2003_


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (lugnuts)*

Highly modified beast dont apply in this thread Lugnuts







..just joking. Im trying to build 2 turbo projects ( Xflow/G60 & VR6T) and here you are with 3








Post up numbers in a bit
-Dreadz


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (lugnuts)*

466 with nitrous out T3 STG3-.063/TO4e 57trim this setup was running out of steam....judging by the new #'s with out nitrous.....Needless to say i never got a good pass with nitrous this year....and never dynoed with highboost and nitous


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (purple-pill)*

Is this the 8v Rado P-P ?


----------



## BORA-Nos (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

My buddies mk2 vrt:
556whp, 507lb-ft. of tourque
Here's the website, check the dyno pull, and the 1/4 mile runs:
momentummotorparts.com
Just started my new vrt project, should be closing in pretty soon!


----------



## ForcefedVR6 (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (BORA-Nos)*

469whp and 475wtq on 22lbs of boost. TO4 60-1 Hi-Fi with TEC III.


----------



## vrturbo (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (lugnuts)*

yes your right Kevin there your baby's. As far as the second gears they have been replaced.


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (QuickBlackGTi)*

you should put what motor it is in the specs. i only know what they are from seein them post or scrollin through the thread...


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (corradokyd)*

01' GTI VR6
Turbonetics T3/T4B 60-1, .63 a/r stage 3
Tial 38mm @ 0.6bar spring
ATP manifold
Custom 2.5" turboback
Custom 2.5" intercooler piping + 3" intake pipe
355cc injectors
Custom mapped chip
250HP/280.3 lb-ft Torque at wheel @8.8psi










_Modified by garyw at 4:11 PM 12-13-2003_


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (BORA-Nos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BORA-Nos* »_My buddies mk2 vrt:
556whp, 507lb-ft. of tourque
Here's the website, check the dyno pull, and the 1/4 mile runs:
momentummotorparts.com
Just started my new vrt project, should be closing in pretty soon!









I'm glad they actually took that car to the track... I honestly didn't think it would ever see the track.... 
Though the numbers are still slow compared to the dyno numbers but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to him for actually running the car.... hopefully he'll get some 10's... soon
Tim


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

yes.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Post up numbers in a bit>>>
Let's break this down by HP/Liter while we're at it.>>>
- yeah lets list it that way... I'm sick of brian being first goddammit haha


----------



## WICKED A2 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (lugnuts)*

ok today i get to flex my arms as far as how much power my vr beast is putting down it came out with 356horse to the wheels and 466ft pds of torque.....with internal waste gate t3/4 turbo, copper head gasket,arp head studs 2.5" exaust, chip, fmu, 310 injectors mk4 head with schrick cams and runs like a complete beast....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (WICKED A2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WICKED A2* »_ok today i get to flex my arms as far as how much power my vr beast is putting down it came out with 356horse to the wheels and 466ft pds of torque.....with internal waste gate t3/4 turbo, copper head gasket,arp head studs 2.5" exaust, chip, fmu, 310 injectors mk4 head with schrick cams and runs like a complete beast....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

James, your not in love with your baby anymore so im not adding you to the list....joking







great numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WICKED A2 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Wuz BottlFedG60* »_
James, your not in love with your baby anymore so im not adding you to the list....joking







great numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahahaha i love her since day one when i found her....


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (WICKED A2)*









255.9 whp 227.2lbft/tq








2000 Jetta GLX VR6 - VF Engineering Stage II and a few other goodies


----------



## BORA-Nos (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_
I'm glad they actually took that car to the track... I honestly didn't think it would ever see the track.... 
Though the numbers are still slow compared to the dyno numbers but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to him for actually running the car.... hopefully he'll get some 10's... soon
Tim

He actually drove it quite a bit at the track this year(not to mention it's his daily driver). Next year should be more interseting with some better suspension, wheelie bars etc. Plus hopefully I'll be pushing him a little by then.
I saw your runs at Waterwagens, damn impressive. Keep raising the bar, it keeps the rest of us going! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_Post up numbers in a bit>>>
Let's break this down by HP/Liter while we're at it.>>>
- yeah lets list it that way... I'm sick of brian being first goddammit haha



Hey dont make me go back to the dyno with a bigger snail. I hate dynos


----------



## vrturbo (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (WICKED A2)*

Just wondering how u made so much power. Who tuned that beast for you?????????? Maybe i can take my car there.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (vrturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrturbo* »_Just wondering how u made so much power. Who tuned that beast for you?????????? Maybe i can take my car there.

Hahaha, some people dont like to give the props where theyre due, i knew you and Mike musta been behind that when i saw the #'s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrturbo (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (nycvr6)*








here is the proof


----------



## vrturbo (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (vrturbo)*

if you look at the upper right hand coner you see my broke ass car sitting there


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (vrturbo)*

sorry i havent updated it. my power went out as i was almost done so i got p!ssed and gave up


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

updated::::


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

bump from the second page


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Well, as many of you probably know we achieved 688.1 whp and 578.3 wtq (uncorrected) quite a few years back...the trusty old White GTi. 
EIP Stage-6 - click to see a video @ 658 whp 
There was a good bit of wheel spin even with low tire pressure and two people sitting on each fender! 

We will post the dyno sheet tomorrow.
-Rich


_Modified by eiprich at 10:20 PM 12-16-2003_


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (eiprich)*

You know Rich, i was gonna IM you cause i wanted to ad the numbers but you beat me to it.
BTW, i had that Video for a long time now.










_Modified by I Wuz BottlFedG60 at 10:35 PM 12-16-2003_


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (BORA-Nos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BORA-Nos* »_
I saw your runs at Waterwagens, damn impressive. Keep raising the bar, it keeps the rest of us going! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

don't think tim was at waterwagens this year...if he was, i am pissed for him not introducing himself


----------



## nosgolf (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Us2bA4dr)*

Hey,
Thanks for including me in this list.....I know there was some doubt as to my cars credibility llast spring. Hopefully all has been cleared up. 
Mysetup consists of:
t67 ball bearing a/r69
built 3.0l(pauter rods, je pistons)
dta p8pro
nx intercooler sprayer
direct port nitrous(haven't used yet)
Best et [email protected] 03
Car weights 2852ibs with me in it in race trim(i'm a fat bastard)
I have a question for the gtr guys: I remember reading about Brian having to upgrade his shift fork when useing the clutchnet dual diaghram pressure plate. Can you guys shed some light onto whichfork should be used as I just ordered the same setup?
Also Tim is right, my times were slow for 556hp..........I was having so many traction problems that I did'nt spray the cooler. Therefore only putting down in the neighbourhood of 470hp. My last pass of the day I did spray and ended up spinning off the clutch. Apparentley the clutchmasters stage 3 doesn't hold that much power. Who knew!Ended up creeping 120 miles home barely making it up hills. With any luck (and a clutch) i'll hit a 10.


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (nosgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nosgolf* »_ remember reading about Brian having to upgrade his shift fork when useing the clutchnet dual diaghram pressure plate. Can you guys shed some light onto whichfork should be used as I just ordered the same setup?


I have a feeling you mean the clutch fork. 
http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/newproducts.html
3rd from the top.


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (nosgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nosgolf* »_ My last pass of the day I did spray and ended up spinning off the clutch. Apparentley the clutchmasters stage 3 doesn't hold that much power. Who knew!) 

No doubt! Heh, I am surprised you even made a decent dyno pass with that much power and that clutch...


----------



## nosgolf (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (BillyT.)*

Thank you for your quick reply, you're right I did mean CLUTCH fork. Sorry about that.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

311hp/316ft/lbs @ 9psi T04B, SDS,custom intake manifold, 550cc injectors, 2.9l 8.0:1 compression
Also made 326hp at 4400 rpms (at 13psi) due to ignition problem causing engine to cut out at 4400 rpms
Haven't dyno tested new setup yet which is T66 turbo, custom intake manifold, SDS, 750cc inj. 3.0l 8.5:1 compression


_Modified by asylum at 6:33 PM 12-17-2003_


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (asylum)*

Asylum,please post some pics,that sounds like a awesome setup.I just built a SDS VR and want to say wher you ended up installing MAP sensor,coil packs,etc.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Holy Piston)*









here's mine with the mods in my sig 2002 1.8t turbo s beetle


_Modified by spoolin turbo s at 10:49 PM 12-21-2003_


----------



## BORA-Nos (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
don't think tim was at waterwagens this year...if he was, i am pissed for him not introducing himself









I ment waterfest


----------



## BORA-Nos (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (nosgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nosgolf* »_Hey,

Best et [email protected] 03
Car weights 2852ibs with me in it in race trim(i'm a fat bastard)



You are a fat bastard!!


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Here are some Dyno sheets as promised.
These are tuning runs and the objective is not peak power but rather a smooth and safe power band. In this first run you can see where I am shifting through the gears in the beginning:








In this more aggressive run there was a lot of wheel spin, you can see the power band go flat where the wheels start spinning, just as torque really starts coming on, and this was with people sitting on the fenders:








Too bad for the wheel spin, torque would have been impressive! 
-Rich


----------



## evilgti2000 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
Too bad for the wheel spin, torque would have been impressive! 
-Rich

Your right, 559 ft.lbs is not impressive at all














! If you have to sit people on the fenders the words torque and impressive are already assumed to be true


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_Asylum,please post some pics,that sounds like a awesome setup.I just built a SDS VR and want to say wher you ended up installing MAP sensor,coil packs,etc. 

I wish I could but I have no idea how to







you figure with all the time I spend on here Id know how to post a pic


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (asylum)*

asylum you can send them to me and ill put them up for you









man i need to get my sih to the dyno hahahhhahaaha.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (evilgti2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilgti2000* »_
Your right, 559 ft.lbs is not impressive at all














! If you have to sit people on the fenders the words torque and impressive are already assumed to be true










Well 578 actually (but whose counting







) I just wish we had a way to control wheel spin. We tried larger tires, softer and harder compounds, I actually have considered a rig that would bolt to the floor and have a cross bar that would apply real high pressure to the top of the strut tower or upper strut bushing. 
Still thinking about this one, we have this wheel spin problem with many of the really high torque fwd cars that we build. 
-Rich


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

>>and this was with people sitting on the fenders<<
If THAT'S not a Real TV episode waiting to happen!!
WATCH THOSE FEET!!!!


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

Here is vdubin474 dynos sheet. Shows whp with the correction of the dyno.
If you look in the upper left hand corner his wtq (starts at 200) goes off the chart. At the time of the dyno they didnt know how to plot whp and wtq.


----------



## Vdubin474 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*









Here's a nother shot of that. The 275.1 is the dynodynamics #'s and multiply that by 1.17 to get the dynoJet read out witch would be 321.somethin


_Modified by Vdubin474 at 10:49 PM 12-19-2003_


----------



## evilgti2000 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_

Well 578 actually (but whose counting







) I just wish we had a way to control wheel spin. We tried larger tires, softer and harder compounds, I actually have considered a rig that would bolt to the floor and have a cross bar that would apply real high pressure to the top of the strut tower or upper strut bushing. 
Still thinking about this one, we have this wheel spin problem with many of the really high torque fwd cars that we build. 
-Rich

Cool stuff, which I had that problem







. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for bad [email protected] dyno pull


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (evilgti2000)*

yeah i remember that car on the jersey turn pike goin to waterfest 2000 i think it was....sounds beast.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (corradokyd)*

Will update today::::::


----------



## theKid (Nov 26, 2003)

some of you guys run stupid boost
25-35 psi, nice glory run.
I don't mean to be a dick but what's the point?
sounds like a story I read on the honda forum:
A guy was unhappy when he shoots nos
so he keeps turning it up until he opens the bottle all the way
a 600 shot of nos
and he was surprised when he blew his head


----------



## evilgti2000 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: (theKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theKid* »_some of you guys run stupid boost
25-35 psi, nice glory run.
I don't mean to be a dick but what's the point?
sounds like a story I read on the honda forum:
A guy was unhappy when he shoots nos
so he keeps turning it up until he opens the bottle all the way
a 600 shot of nos
and he was surprised when he blew his head

Number one:
Most cars that run that kind of boost are drag cars. I think if you ask Rich (eiprich) he will tell you he ran those kinds of boost reliably in the white drag car and actually that same motor is being utilized in Turbo Lou's car.
Number two:
You don't keep turning the knob on the bottle to regulate the hp shot that will be ran. It is done through the nitrous jet which injects the nitrous. If you believe he even got anywhere close to 600hp.......well I will just leave this go







. Thought I would get to you before the real degrading begins










_Modified by evilgti2000 at 9:44 AM 12-22-2003_


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (evilgti2000)*

nice glory run? hahaah you gotta be kinding me right? your talking aobut some of the fastest vw's in the country.
yes most of them are drag cars. most have been built to hold that amount but guess what alot have not. 
i understand where you are coming from but your not talking about nitrous hur.


----------



## Vdubin474 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*

A yo Bottlefed? Whats a guy have to do to get on that list? I posted my sheets and stuff. Whats up with that holm skillet. lol I aint worried about it or nothing, but i just heard u were a non believer.. Hit a guy back if ya need some more info or something..


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubin474)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubin474* »_A yo Bottlefed? Whats a guy have to do to get on that list? I posted my sheets and stuff. Whats up with that holm skillet. lol I aint worried about it or nothing, but i just heard u were a non believer.. Hit a guy back if ya need some more info or something..


lmao,rotff


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubin474)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubin474* »_A yo Bottlefed? Whats a guy have to do to get on that list? I posted my sheets and stuff. Whats up with that holm skillet. lol I aint worried about it or nothing, but i just heard u were a non believer.. Hit a guy back if ya need some more info or something..

Hahaha, your not the only one "holm skillet". Instead of updating everytime a person post their info, i do it every 4 or 5. Relax, it will be added







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (50CENT)*

I gotta call Bill one of these days.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Wuz BottlFedG60* »_
Hahaha, your not the only one "holm skillet". Instead of updating everytime a person post their info, i do it every 4 or 5. Relax, it will be added







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

I posted my #'s halfway down page 1 and Im still not on the list


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (leebro61)*

Updated.::::


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

I posted mine days ago but you still havent added me to the list


----------



## Vdubin474 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (asylum)*

ok i feel better now. lol


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (asylum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asylum* »_I posted mine days ago but you still haven't added me to the list









Added
Guy's, forgive me for not adding some people. Im not updating every time 1 person post their Numbers. I update it every 5 or so post. I also apologize for missing a few. Im not doing it intensionally. Someone said im picking the favorites out when thats far from the truth. If i forgot you or their is something missing, IM me and ill take care of it.
Dreadz


----------



## WICKED A2 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

i can tell u wanted to forget about me since u didn't put me on the list....


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (WICKED A2)*

Ahh Sh!t James, i fo' got. ill ad ya now. I swore i added you


----------



## vwchef (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Update, its 450whp @ 480ftq @ 21psi. I gained 4whp from going to the dyno with james.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (vwchef)*

b u m p updating::::....


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

bump....this thread should be made a sticky


----------



## vrturbo (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (vwchef)*

Christian Tiutiu
1999 Jetta 2.0T stock block T3-T4 Head gasket 20psi 287HP 307 torque EIP chip
Built by C&M Performance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vrturbo at 3:59 PM 12-30-2003_


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Bump


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (vrturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrturbo* »_ Christian Tiutiu
1999 Jetta 2.0T stock block T3-T4 Head gasket 20psi 287HP 307 torque EIP chip
Built by C&M Performance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by vrturbo at 3:59 PM 12-30-2003_


who is this?


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (turbojeta3)*

tyrolsport custom turbo kit
t3 60trim
281whp 278wtq


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (syktek)*

Is that a dyno or a Cardiogram?


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (nycvr6)*

Motor I built for Emilie here on the 'tex.
144.6whp and 139.8wtq (motor)
186.8whp 203.6wtq (nitrous)
2l 16v on a 50 shot, needs more tuning.










_Modified by GTibunny16v at 3:00 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## syktek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_Is that a dyno or a Cardiogram?









its a CARdiogram








who likes a smoothed out dyno chart anyway


----------



## WICKED A2 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (syktek)*

soooooooo why am i not on the list????


----------



## WICKED A2 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (vrturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrturbo* »_ Christian Tiutiu
1999 Jetta 2.0T stock block T3-T4 Head gasket 20psi 287HP 307 torque EIP chip
Built by C&M Performance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by vrturbo at 3:59 PM 12-30-2003_

not bad for a 2.0....


----------



## vrturbo (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (WICKED A2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WICKED A2* »_soooooooo why am i not on the list????









because u didn't mention who tuned it


----------



## bmorevdubb (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (vrturbo)*

stage I turbo tuned by eip 315 whp in 4th gear run


----------



## vrturbo (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (turbojeta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbojeta3* »_

who is this?
 we built it for him


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (vrturbo)*

Sorry fella's. Ive been busy as hell. I will update when i get home from the shop.
-Dreadz


----------



## WICKED A2 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (vrturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrturbo* »_
because u didn't mention who tuned it























who tuned it doesn't have nothing to do with the list....


----------



## vrturbo (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (WICKED A2)*

we have 2 more creations from c&m performance!!!! 1st we have "turbo jamo vr6" with his 1996 gti vr6t atp stage 2 spacer headgasket 310cc injectors to4 hifi turbo made 370hp and 411tq at 15psi of boost. 2nd we have chris @ c&m performance daily driver "beater" 1995 gti sport with a 2.0 crossflow with a gt28rs eip stage 2 chip spacer headgasket made 295hp and 335tq at 18 psi












































_Modified by vrturbo at 1:17 PM 2-21-2004_


_Modified by vrturbo at 4:20 PM 2-21-2004_


----------



## WICKED A2 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (vrturbo)*

nice #'s ....


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

I just got my car up and running, not tuned yet but expecting somewhere in the 500whp range.
T70, 2.9L 9:1 bottom end, about 20psi. Ill dyno it as soon as its broken in and tuned.


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

Car New Beetle
Engine 2.8L VR6
Mods, fully built, custom intake, HGP modified Exhaust manifold, T64 Dual ball bearing .69 hotside, 96lb injectors, Tec III, Air Water IC 3" to 4" IC piping, triple Bosch fuel pumps, and a whole bunch of other stuff....
1.2bar setting 500.5whp 399.6tq ( more tuning still to do hope to make 530ish )
1bar setting 455whp 356tq 371tq.
Here is the 1.2bar chart


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (FYGTBUG)*

Looks a little lean.


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_Looks a little lean. 

yeah we had a few inconsistensies with fuel using the air water IC trying to keep the same MAT readings is kinda hard, the previous run was warmer so the MAT enrichment added fuel, this run was colder, refilled the IC with the last of the ice, which dropped 15deg on MAT readings so there was very little enrichment, this gave us an idea of where we needed to be in for fuel overall. After this run we added a little between 3000 and 6000 rpm good to go.


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (FYGTBUG)*

340WHP 327ft lbs
TO4 60-1 Hi-Fi 
SDS


----------



## a747ba (Apr 1, 2000)

*Re: (mattstacks)*

my buddy "1SlowSlc"
383hp /352tq @15psi T-70 DTA


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: (a747ba)*

here is something about bottlefed. he is an idiot, worthless thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1398815


----------



## ultraturbovr6 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

I have eip stage3 - pistons with a stock ragged out motor with a head spacer.
279 whp at 14psi
316 wtq
3'downpipe and exuast all from eip
te3r tuned by eip rich
best time 12.76 et at 111mph

















_Modified by ultraturbovr6 at 2:58 AM 12-4-2004_


_Modified by ultraturbovr6 at 2:59 AM 12-4-2004_


----------



## Boosted SLC (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Just got off the dyno over at AWE. Put a clutch in it last night and did some dyno-tuning tonight. The car is making consistant numbers pull after pull. Bill Schimmel was tuning:
Tonights best: 488.4 whp/ 409.3 ft lbs @ wheels. 
Boost was set at 18 psi it was creeping up top to 21, 93 amoco pump gas. 50 lb injectors maxed out, Schimmel Performance turbo system, SP built motor, DTA engine management, 3 inch exhaust, 18" wheels.


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

318.5 Whp w/ EIP stage 1 24v VR6 kit. 2003 Jetta GLI
Dyno sheets, pix and components in kit at the link below (red car):
http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/v....html


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (pl2950)*

308 Whp/238 torque
16V ABA in MK3 
t/3 turbo @ 16 psi
Stock head and cams
Stock bottom other then JE 8.5 to 1 pistons
Split second piggy back on top of factory OBD 1 electronics
Header and 3 inch exhaust along witha short runner intake


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Bad Habit)*

Damn this threads pretty old. I can be bumped up a few notches, i made 632whp and 500ft lbs.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (nycvr6)*

well since i wasnt added when i had the 2ltr i guess i can be added for the VR

95 Golf VR SC V1
[email protected]

Just sorted out my boost problem and im pulling 10-11psi. 
Give me a week or 2 ill have even better numbers


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (turbojeta3)*

507.4whp and 397wtq on my 16v


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_507.4whp and 397wtq on my 16v

What charger?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Boosted SLC)*

488whp on pump gas is nice








What compression are you boosted slc?
Lee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ultraturbovr6 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (turbojeta3)*

nycvr6
whats your setup
turbo size,boost,bottom end downpipe size and what gas are you useing?


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (ultraturbovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ultraturbovr6* »_nycvr6
whats your setup
turbo size,boost,bottom end downpipe size and what gas are you useing?

GT42R, 4 inch DP, 33psi, 8.6:1 JE pistons, stock rods, stock head, ARP hardware, and C16 Gas.


----------



## ultraturbovr6 (Apr 8, 2004)

dam that a big dp!!


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Boosted SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted SLC* »_Just got off the dyno over at AWE. Put a clutch in it last night and did some dyno-tuning tonight. The car is making consistant numbers pull after pull. Bill Schimmel was tuning:
Tonights best: 488.4 whp/ 409.3 ft lbs @ wheels. 
Boost was set at 18 psi it was creeping up top to 21, 93 amoco pump gas. 50 lb injectors maxed out, Schimmel Performance turbo system, SP built motor, DTA engine management, 3 inch exhaust, 18" wheels.

Not bad for a purple show car


----------



## Boosted SLC (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (GTRTim)*

Ha! Ah you know- Get's you home before the ice cream melts.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_507.4whp and 397wtq on my 16v

Hot damn... details?
I should be going for the number some time soon... 1.4bar WG spring going in...


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (1.BillyT)*

GT35R and a pegged boost gauge..... stock 16v pistons, stock ABA block and rods (and bolts)


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (lugnuts)*

hmmm... maybe I'll just stick a 20V head on a stock ABA BE and go to town...


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (1.BillyT)*

340.6 WHP @ 30 PSI
8v runnig SDS


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (12 SEC ABA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12 SEC ABA* »_340.6 WHP @ 30 PSI
8v runnig SDS


I know there are easier ways to make 340whp.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the die hard 8v user. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
I know there are easier ways to make 340whp.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the die hard 8v user. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jeffrey Atwood



thanks man. there are definatly WAY eiser ways. this way shows people whats up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

340bhp(310whp), 420Nm(310ft-lb) 16psi
9A 16v T3/T4E .50 stage3 wheel .48a/r
Stack ABA gaskets, stock 16v cams, scirocco intake
Digi1 SNS chip, FMS 42# injectors 3bar
2.5" downpipe & exhaust system
air/water IC
02A trans & Peloquin LSD
ClutchNet clutch
You can find the Dyno info from my signature. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apr2009gti (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (BillyT.)*

Quote, originally posted by nosgolf » 
remember reading about Brian having to upgrade his shift fork when useing the clutchnet dual diaghram pressure plate. Can you guys shed some light onto whichfork should be used as I just ordered the same setup? 

_Quote, originally posted by *BillyT.* »_
I have a feeling you mean the clutch fork. 
http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/newproducts.html
3rd from the top.

Sure wish I knew this before I installed my clutchnet pressure plate. Because I have to go back and install the EIP fork http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_507.4whp and 397wtq on my 16v

NICE!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
details baby details...........


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_GT42R, 4 inch DP, 33psi, 8.6:1 JE pistons, stock rods, stock head, ARP hardware, and C16 Gas. 

damn.......lets hear it for vw's rods http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
very impressive


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_
NICE!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
details baby details...........

Im calling b.s. on that


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_
damn.......lets hear it for vw's rods http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
very impressive

I always had faith in VR6 stockers. Im going to push them a little more soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (nycvr6)*

Miguel, what hp/tq can you get with your current setup on 93 octane?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_
Im calling b.s. on that

Uh oh... Justin got called out...


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Vr6Fidelity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Fidelity* »_Miguel, what hp/tq can you get with your current setup on 93 octane?

Are you talking to me? My name isnt Miguel haha


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Uh oh... Justin got called out...









I think he was calling you out.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (nycvr6)*

i was.You may have done it once.Stock 3.6 993 motors have a tough time doing that stock


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_i was.You may have done it once.Stock 3.6 993 motors have a tough time doing that stock

I dont know who you're calling out but you quoted Dave (2008cc) which was quoting Justin.
BS means Bull**** which means that someone's lying








Anyway, the dyno sheet is in the signature.
hth
Paul


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
I dont know who you're calling out but you quoted Dave (2008cc) which was quoting Justin.
BS means Bull**** which means that someone's lying








Anyway, the dyno sheet is in the signature.
hth
Paul

He actually quoted Dave's reply to you if you look back. Not sure why he's calling BS.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
He actually quoted Dave's reply to you if you look back. Not sure why he's calling BS.









Oh, ok, must be vortex's little people syndrome, everyone knows this and that, "stock 3.6 996.... bla bla bla" Since when do i have a "stock" turbo?








Compare apples with apples...


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Oh, ok, must be vortex's little people syndrome, everyone knows this and that, "stock 3.6 996.... bla bla bla" Since when do i have a "stock" turbo?








Compare apples with apples...









It's true, you're comparing different beasts... He has a sheet, nuff said. Maybe he wants you to back it up?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (nycvr6)*

My motor took back to back 500+whp runs, i'd love to sit here and argue but *Bad Habit* is the same person who claims that carbs are better than ITB's since his "shop" got more power out of carbs


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_Stock 3.6 993 motors have a tough time doing that stock

You've gotta be ****ting me....you're hereby exluded from this conversation.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (mechsoldier)*

Credible people were there.Why argue.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_
You've gotta be ****ting me....you're hereby exluded from this conversation.

What do you know about carrera's?507 whp on a single charger is very strong out of a street car,sure we have race cars making 650 plus wheel but thats on race fuel,motec ect..
On the comment about carbs making more power,we just had the same situation again.Car made 7 less horse going from webers to t-bodies.What i see on a dyno is what i know as truth,i cant help you guys wont except that.Why would i lie?And whats with the insults?You guys are a trip.What size charger killa,thats a wide usable power band.Correction factor?



_Modified by Bad Habit at 10:44 PM 12-14-2004_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_
What do you know about carrera's?507 whp on a single charger is very strong out of a street car,sure we have race cars making 650 plus wheel but thats on race fuel,motec ect...What size charger killa,thats a wide usable power band.Correction factor?


Seems like you're trying to say that 2 turbos are better than one, if that's the case then please do tell me how you arrived at that conclusion without even mentioning turbo sizes








The turbo is a GT35R. How can you make such statements without knowing what turbo/management/fuel i was running? The only reason why the car stopped making power at 507 was because of lack of fuel
BTW, Kevin's got the specs but i the 507 were uncorrected, with correction it would have been more.
thanks
Paul


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (killa)*

I did that with a KO3 and CIS 20 years ago


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (KOOTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KOOTER* »_I did that with a KO3 and CIS 20 years ago









That's impossible to do it with a plain K03, maybe the K03 sport or the almighty K04


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (killa)*

Oh no, he brought the kO4 out!


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Seems like you're trying to say that 2 turbos are better than one, if that's the case then please do tell me how you arrived at that conclusion without even mentioning turbo sizes








The turbo is a GT35R. How can you make such statements without knowing what turbo/management/fuel i was running? The only reason why the car stopped making power at 507 was because of lack of fuel
BTW, Kevin's got the specs but i the 507 were uncorrected, with correction it would have been more.
thanks
Paul

I asked what charger several posts ago and when i did not get an answer was when i made the b.s. comment.Then i saw your dyno in your sig.I will aski again then,what charger,boost and management?Its a ver impessive number indeed.I think if i made that number with a stock motor i would send VW an email for building such a great engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Bad Habit at 4:01 PM 12-15-2004_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_GT35R and a pegged boost gauge..... stock 16v pistons, stock ABA block and rods (and bolts)









sorry, didnt think i had to reply since Kevin replied for me as you can see on top.
I don't know about selling it to vw, but i'll sell it for a decent price.
thanks
Paul


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (killa)*

NYCVR6 what hp do you make on pump gas?


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (Vr6Fidelity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Fidelity* »_NYCVR6 what hp do you make on pump gas?

I have never tried, i run race to be safe. With tuning for pump gas i think i could probably make close to 500, but i cant really say for sure.


----------



## ultraturbovr6 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (nycvr6)*

nycvr6
with the whp you making have u ran it at the track yet?I see in your sig it says 11.40's is that with 60o+ whp?


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (ultraturbovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ultraturbovr6* »_nycvr6
with the whp you making have u ran it at the track yet?I see in your sig it says 11.40's is that with 60o+ whp?

No that was with something like 450ish whp 2 seasons ago, didnt get to run it this season, but ill be ready early next season! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ultraturbovr6 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (nycvr6)*

G dam I can't wait to see what u run this season.U got my suppport http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Lets see some sick ass time brotha!


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: *unOFFICAL* HORSEPOWER thread. (ultraturbovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ultraturbovr6* »_G dam I can't wait to see what u run this season.U got my suppport http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Lets see some sick ass time brotha!

Thanks bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

